# Question about the Speed Steer TCR....



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

As I know absolutely nothing about these, I was wondering how the bodies mount to the chassis? Can they be easily adapted for Tjet or AFX cassis??
Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I believe speed steer car bodies are compatible with AFX/Tomy/JL/AW, but are non-Tjet. 

TCR from Tyco, are Tyco/Mattel compatible with wide pan chassis. The Ideal version of TCR are not compatible with any AFX or Tyco. 

I hope that helps.

-roffutt


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have only a couple Speed Steer chassis, and they look nearly identical to a Tyco TCR chassis; it appears that only the mounting tabs and turning "washer" look different. My guess is also that they would mount to an AFX chassis. Should be convertable to a slotted chassis the same as I did to the Tyco chassis.

These are different from Magna Steer chassis. Those are quite different and will probably mount only to bodies made for those chassis.

Interesting tidbit I found out about the Tyco TCR chassis as I was converting mine over to being slotted (I'll have to open a new thread about that). There is actually a difference in bodies made for the TCR chassis and bodies made for slotted chassis. For example, I cannot mount just any Lamborghini body on a TCR chassis, it has to be a Lambo body that was designed for the TCR chassis. If you look on the underside of the body, you will see the two bodies are molded differently.

Joe


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> For example, I cannot mount just any Lamborghini body on a TCR chassis, it has to be a Lambo body that was designed for the TCR chassis. If you look on the underside of the body, you will see the two bodies are molded differently.
> 
> Joe


Joe,

I believe that's because the TCR lambo is wide or pan chassis and the normal tyco 440 lambos are narrow chassis.

-roffutt


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

roffutt said:


> Joe,
> 
> I believe that's because the TCR lambo is wide or pan chassis and the normal tyco 440 lambos are narrow chassis.
> 
> -roffutt


 No, both bodies are narrow pan. But if you look at the underside, you will see that both bodies have plastic posts which press down on the chassis. There are different posts depending on whether it's a body for a slotted or TCR chassis.

I think a TCR body will take a slotted chassis, but not all slotted bodies will take a TCR chassis. Many slotted bodies will not "lock" a TCR chassis in place - it will rock back and forth. Bodies with airdams cannot take a TCR chassis, while their no-airdam counterparts will. Some Indy/F1 bodies can take a TCR, others cannot.

Joe


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

*Speed Steer Compatibility and related slotted/slotless*

Speed Steer was AFX's slotless offering around 1980-1983 or so. The chassis and bodies are completely interchangeable with anyting you can fit a magnatraction chassis on. That's the best way to describe it. TCR from Tyco is different from Speed Steer. And Tyco TCR wide pan chassis will only use wide pan tyco bodies, but not the ones with long wheelbases like you find with some newere Mattell/Tyco cars. 90% of the time Tyco TCR will work fine with wide pan tyco, but there are some exceptions. And some narrow pan bodies will fit, but rattle around a lot; nothing a little light silicone won't cure. The biggest misconceptions is that Tyco TCR and Ideal TCR are similar; nothjing could be more wrong. Ideal and Tyco TCR systems are completely different with nothing being interchangeable. I wish eBay would offer a Ideal as a manufacturer for listings because 70% of the ideal listings say Tyco, and that's completely false

Good luck with your speed steer stuff


----------

